# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Serotonine - Artikel

## Luuss0404

Klachten zoals depressie, slaapstoornissen, overgewicht, vermoeidheidsklachten en onrust worden gekenmerkt door een ontregeling van het serotonine metabolisme. Synthetisch 5 HTP leek hiervoor uitkomst te bieden maar is niet op de markt toegelaten. Toch is een verbeterde omzetting mogelijk van 5 hydroxytryptofaan (5HTP) naar serotonine in de hersenen.
De communicatie in onze hersenen verloopt met behulp van gemiddeld 100 miljard neuronen. Deze neuronen communiceren via neurotransmitters die vrijkomen in verbindingen die synapsen worden genoemd. Tot op heden zijn er zon 60 neurotransmitters bekend. De bekendste daarvan zijn serotonine, dopamine, noradrenaline, adrenaline, endorfinen en acetylcholine.

*Serotonine: de functies*
Serotonine is een neurotransmitter met een belangrijke rol in onze hersenchemie. Als neurotransmitter regelt serotonine stemmingen en gedrag en reguleert het de activiteiten van vele andere neurotransmitters waaronder noradrenaline, dopamine, en endorfinen. Diverse pijnverminderende en stemmingsverbeterende effecten van serotonine worden mogelijk te weeg gebracht doordat serotonine zorgt voor een verhoogde productie en afgifte van endorfinen. Begin vorige eeuw hebben Italiaanse wetenschappers in het maag-darmstelsel van dieren een stof gevonden die van invloed was op de bloeddruk. Uit het bloedserum geïsoleerd kreeg het de naam serotonine (serum=vloeistof, tonus=druk). Eind 40-er jaren werd de chemische structuur geanalyseerd en vijf jaar later ontdekte men dat deze stof ook in de hersenen voorkomt. Serotonine bevindt zich voor 80% in het maag-darmkanaal en voor 10% in het bloed. Slechts 2% bevindt zich in de hersenen. Zo wordt serotonine gevonden in bloedplaatjes. Bij een bloeding wordt er door de bloedplaatjes serotonine afgegeven ter ondersteuning van het samentrekken van de bloedvaten. Zo wordt bloedverlies geminimaliseerd. Maar ook de cellen van het maagdarm-kanaal bevatten zowel serotonine als serotonine-receptoren. Hier regelt serotonine de afgifte van maagzuur en andere verteringsvloeistoffen. Tevens stimuleert het hier bepaalde spieren die de peristaltiek en secretie van de darmen reguleren. Een andere functie van serotonine is dat het kan dienen als groeifactor voor de foetus.

*Serotonine in de hersenen*
De hoeveelheid serotonine in de hersenen heeft grote invloed op vele hersenactiviteiten zoals: stemmingen, slaap, seksueel gedrag, pijntransmissie en eetgedrag. Ons denken, voelen en onze gedragingen zijn dus sterk afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid serotonine. Voldoende serotonine in de hersenen brengt rust, relaxatie en milde euforie. Een tekort aan serotonine, het laag serotonine syndroom, kan leiden tot tegengestelde gevoelens zoals depressiviteit, angst, onrust en verminderde controle over onze dierlijke impulsen. Dit syndroom komt in de westerse wereld in sterk toenemende mate voor.

*Aanmaak van serotonine*
Neurotransmitters in de hersenen, zoals serotonine, worden gemaakt uit eiwitten die zich in onze voeding bevinden. Deze eiwitten worden afgebroken tot aminozuren. Tryptofaan is zon essentieel aminozuur en dient als grondstof voor serotonine. Zo dient een ander aminozuur, tyrosine, als grondstof voor noradrenaline. Uit tryptofaan wordt 5 HTP gemaakt, dat vervolgens in de lever en hersenen wordt omgezet in serotonine.

*Tryptofaan en 5HTP*
Uit tryptofaan, dat in onze voeding voorkomt, produceert het lichaam via verschillende tussenstappen serotonine. Via het enzym tryptofaan-hydrolase wordt tryptofaan omgezet in 5 HTP. Tryptofaan kan in de lever echter óók omgezet worden naar kynurenine. Dit is een spierstimulerende stof. Het lichaam heeft een bepaalde hoeveelheid kynurenine nodig om goed te functioneren. Als de niveaus te hoog worden neemt de kans op spierschade toe. Bij langdurig verhoogde niveaus neemt de kans op de ziekte van Parkinson toe. Er zijn verschillende factoren bepalend voor de omzetting van tryptofaan naar kynurenine of naar andere substanties. Zo verhoogt stress de productie van kynurenine. Stress vermindert namelijk het enzym tryptofaan-hydrolase dat nodig is voor de omzetting naar 5 HTP.
Andere factoren die de omzetting naar 5 HTP negatief beïnvloeden zijn:
- Tekorten aan vitamine B3 en B6
- Laag magnesium niveau
- Insuline intolerantie
- Genetische factoren
Al deze factoren leiden tot een verhoogde activiteit van de enzymen tryptofaan oxidase en kynurenine formidase die tryptofaan in de lever omzetten naar kynurenine en een vermindering van het enzym tryptofaan-hydrolase die verantwoordelijk is voor de omzetting van tryptofaan naar 5 HTP. Circa 70 procent van 5 HTP wordt vanuit de darmen in het bloed opgenomen. Belangrijk is ook dat 5 HTP makkelijk de bloed-hersenbarriere passeert. Omdat het 5 HTP-molecuul vetoplosbaar is, wordt het gemakkelijk in de hersencellen opgenomen. Om de omzetting van 5 hydroxytryptofaan (5 HTP) naar serotonine in de hersenen te stimuleren kunnen bepaalde preparaten worden gebruikt.

*Andere neurotransmitters*
Serotonine vervult een belangrijke rol bij de productie van melatonine. Melatonine wordt namelijk geproduceerd uit serotonine. Melatonine is een hormoon dat aan ons lichaam wordt afgegeven door de epifyse. Het is onder andere betrokken bij onze slaapfuncties en werkt daarnaast als antioxidant. De meeste melatonine wordt s nachts afgegeven. Het serotonine-niveau is overdag hoog en s nachts laag. Het melatonine-niveau is s nachts hoog en overdag laag. Serotonine wordt ook wel het meester-molecuul of politieagent van de hersenen genoemd. Hiermee wordt aangegeven dat serotonine mede een uitwerking heeft op andere neurotransmitters zoals noradrenaline, dopamine en endorfinen.
*Dopamine en noradrenaline* zijn actieve neurotransmitters met een opwekkende werking (yang). Cocaïne, amphetamine en in mindere mate caffeïne stimuleren de werking hiervan. Hiertegenover staat *serotonine*, een neurotransmitter met een kalmerende en rustgevende werking (yin). Yin en Yang dienen met elkaar in evenwicht te zijn. Het belang van dit evenwicht wordt onderschreven door S.N. Young en de Nederlander H.M. van Praag. Zij worden gezien als onderzoeksexperts op het gebied van serotonine en geven aan dat bij de verschillende vormen van depressie altijd rekening dient te worden gehouden met deze balans. Vooral apatische, lusteloze patiënten met depressie kunnen dan ook baat hebben bij de toediening van serotonineverhogende preparaten in combinatie met tyrosine (voorstof van dopamine en noradrenaline). Uit onderzoek blijkt eveneens dat een disbalans tussen dopamine / noradrenaline en serotonine kan leiden tot zelfmoordgedrag, pyromanie, impulsief en dwangmatig gedrag.

*Serotonine en stress*
Stress is de meest voorkomende oorzaak van depressie, slaapstoornissen en vermoeidheid. Vooral een langdurig verhoogd niveau van het stresshormoon cortisol veroorzaakt weefselafbraak, vooral in de hersenen. In hoge dosis is cortisol een zwaar giftig hormoon dat de hersencellen onherstelbaar beschadigt. Cortisol ontregelt bovendien het insuline/ glucoseniveau in het lichaam. Omdat onze hersenen voor wat betreft een constante brandstoftoevoer (glucose) bijna volledig afhankelijk zijn van een goed insuline / glucoseniveau, kan ontregeling tot een groot aantal klachten leiden. Een te hoog cortisol niveau leidt ook tot een sterke ontregeling van neurotransmitters, in het bijzonder serotonine.

*Serotonine en depressie*
Een laag serotonine niveau is een belangrijke factor bij depressie. Veel farmaceutische antidepressiva werken door een verhoging van de activiteit van serotonine en andere neurotransmitters.

----------


## Luuss0404

Deel 2

*Overgewicht en serotonine*
Serotonine heeft een regulerende rol bij eetlust, een vol gevoel en verzadigdheid. Een laag serotonine niveau in de hersenen bevordert overeten en een koolhydraatverslaving. Verschillende studies laten zien dat 5 HTP de behoefte aan inname van calorieën drastisch vermindert en op deze manier overgewicht tegengaat. Lage serotoninespiegels worden gezien bij Boulimia.

*Slaapstoornissen en serotonine*
De twee meest voorkomende slaapstoornissen zijn het moeilijk in slaap komen en moeite hebben met doorslapen.
Het lichaam zet serotonine om in melatonine. Het is daarom belangrijk dat voldoende serotonine beschikbaar is. Serotonine reguleert eveneens het vrijkomen van melatonine uit de epifyse.

*Serotonine en voortijdig klaarkomen*
Ongeveer 30% van de mannen heeft last van voortijdig klaarkomen (ejaculatio praecox). Dit kan als oorzaak meerdere reden hebben. Het kan tussen de oren zitten, als gevolg van stress. Maar het kan ook het gevolg zijn van een overgevoelige eikel. Dit kan mogelijk komen door een tekort aan serotonine.
Het gen 5-HTTLPR blijkt verantwoordelijk voor de hoeveelheid en activiteit van serotonine en regelt daarmee de snelheid van de zaadlozing. Het gen komt in drie vormen voor: LL, SL en SS. De LL-vorm veroorzaakt een snellere zaadlozing. Mannen met LL ejaculeren gemiddeld twee keer zo snel als mannen met SS en ook bijna twee keer zo snel als mannen met SL.

*Andere aandoeningen en serotonine*
*Pijn:* Als serotonine niveaus in de hersenen laag zijn is de pijngrens ook laag waardoor eerder pijn wordt gevoeld. Eén van de redenen hiervoor is dat een tekort aan serotonine leidt tot verminderde afgifte van endorfinen.
*Migraine:* Door sommige wetenschappers wordt migraine ook wel het laag serotonine syndroom genoemd omdat mensen met migraine en spanningshoofdpijn lage niveaus van serotonine in hun weefsels hebben. Verhoging van het serotonine niveau is dan zinvol. Dit heeft weer invloed op het endorfine systeem. 5 HTP heeft zich in dubbelblinde studies bij patiënten met terugkerende migraine aanvallen inmiddels duidelijk bewezen.

*Serotonine verhogen met natuurlijke middelen.*
Onderzoeken laten zien dat 5 HTP even goede, of betere resultaten geeft dan farmaceutische antidepressiva, echter met beduidend minder bijwerkingen. Om klachten die het gevolg zijn van een teveel aan serotonine (het zgn. hoog serotonine syndroom) te voorkomen, wordt geadviseerd om natuurlijke preparaten niet samen te gebruiken met farmaceutische antidepressiva. Het serotoninetekort kan op een natuurlijke wijze worden opgeheven door de voeding, want door het eten van relatief veel koolhydraten en weinig proteïne wordt de aanmaak van serotonine in de hersenen gestimuleerd. Een tekort aan koolhydraten leidt tot een verlaging van de hoeveelheid serotonine in de hersenen en daardoor tot een verslechtering van de stemming. Serotonine moduleert ook de trek in koolhydraten. Naarmate er minder serotonine actief is neemt de trek in koolhydraten toe.. Innerlijke onrust remt de aanmaak ervan. Sommige natuurlijke preparaten kunnen het lichaam helpen om het serotoninetekort aan te vullen. Bij depressies worden daartoe vaak geneesmiddelen voorgeschreven, bijvoorbeeld selectieve serotonine heropname remmers, die ervoor zorgen dat de heropname van serotonine uit de synapsspleet geremd wordt, waardoor de werkzaamheid ervan wordt verlengd. Een dergelijk middel werkt doorgaans pas na één of meer weken en het duurt maanden voor het lichaam het tekort zelf kan aanvullen.

*Belangrijke kruiden ter verhoging van serotonine*
*Griffonia extract* wordt verkregen uit de Afrikaanse plant Griffonia Simplicifolia, de plantenfamilie waartoe ook carob behoort. Griffonia staat vooral bekend om het hoge gehalte 5 hydroxy tryptofaan (5 HTP), de directe voorloper van serotonine. 5 HTP wordt in de lever en in de hersenen zeer makkelijk omgezet naar serotonine. Serotonine zélf kan de bloed-hersenbarriere niet passeren.
*Rhodiola extract* is afkomstig van de plant Rhodiola Rosea, behorend tot de plantenfamilie Crassulaceae en voornamelijk voorkomend in Oost-Siberië en Azië. De belangrijkste werkzame stoffen van Rhodiola zijn de fenylpropanoïden. Hiertoe behoren o.a. salidroside en rosavine. De belangrijkste eigenschappen van rhodiola zijn de regulatie van de hormonale boodschappers bij stress en de verbetering van de werking van neurotransmitters, in het bijzonder serotonine. Rhodiola verbetert het transport van 5 HTP naar de hersenen. Verder remt het twee enzymen, te weten MAO (monoamine oxidase) en COMT (catechol-o-methyltransferase). Deze enzymen breken serotonine af tot het inactieve 5 Hydroxy indolazijnzuur.

*Onderzoeken/Tests mbt Serotonine.*
Wat ik hierover kon vinden was: Als je serotonine in het bloed bepaalt is het best mogelijk dat je een bepaalde waarde vindt. De boodschapperstoffen worden vaak ook elders in het lichaam wel gebruikt, maar dan met hele andere functies dan in de hersenen. Een dergelijke waarde zou dus niets zeggen over de serotoninestand op de plek waarvan je dat wilt weten. 
Wat tests aangaat vond ik informatie over een 5HIAA test en een Serotoninetest.
5HIAA (ookwel 5-hydroxyindolazijnzuur, HIAA, serotonine metaboliet), deze is bedoeld om vast te stellen of de patiënt lijdt aan carcinoid syndroom, een bijzondere vorm van kanker. De test wordt ook gebruikt om te controleren of de behandeling voor deze tumor werkt. Bij deze test dien je urine in te leveren en aan de hand daarvan meten ze de serotonine waarde. Voor verdere informatie over deze test zie http://www.uwbloedserieus.nl/aanvraa...ier.php?id=125 .
Serotonine (ookwel 5-hydroxy tryptamine, 5-HT), ook deze is bedoelt om vast te stellen of iemand een serotonine uitscheidende tumor heeft, een carcinoïdtumor. Serotonine wordt aangevraagd indien bij een normale 24uurs 5-HIAA bepaling in urine toch een sterke verdenking blijft op een carcinoïdtumor. Bij deze test dien je bload af te geven en aan de hand daarvan meten ze de serotonine waarde. Voor verdere informatie over deze test zie http://www.uwbloedserieus.nl/aanvraa...ier.php?id=200

Bronnen http://www.circadian.nl/serotonine/ http://www.ademvangst.nl/verder-lezen/serotonine

----------


## Agnes574

Goed gedaan Luuss, dikke merci voor deze info!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan voor de info Agnes, ik las dat er onduidelijkheid over was, dus dacht ik 'laat ik er een artikel over plaatsen'  :Wink:  Ik hoop dat dit verhelderend is!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo,

In de eerste alinea staat 


> Synthetisch 5 HTP leek hiervoor uitkomst te bieden maar is niet op de markt toegelaten.


Ik heb in de winkel van de Natural Health Store in Breda " 5-HTP" gekocht. Subtitel: " L-5-Hydroxytryptophan", procudent: Solgar.

Ik slik dit dagelijks ('s-ochtends) en voel me hiermee best prettig. Soms heb ik wel een bijwerking: moeilijker slikken - net alsof je verkouden bent, maar dan zonder het verkouden gevoel zeg maar. 

Bestaat dat verbod nog steeds? Is het wel slim dat ik dit slik?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie.

Met vriendelijke groet,
PoorTwistedMe...

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Link naar 5-htp productpagina: http://www.tnhc-shop.com/5htp-p-696.html

----------


## Luuss0404

@ PoorTwistedMe,

Ik heb even gekeken op die link van jou naar die Solgar en die bestaat uit natuurlijke producten (Griffonia extract, zoals ook boven in artikel vermeld staat als gunstig voor serotonine), dus deze is wel legaal. Het verbod geldt echt puur voor synthetische preparaten en niet voor natuurlijke preparaten  :Wink: 
Hoelang neem je dit product al? Ik kon niet iets vinden over jou bijwerking, misschien dat je dat aan een orthomoleculair arts of therapeut kan voorleggen, want deze behoren er verstand van te hebben...

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Bedankt Luuss0404,

Ik heb inderdaad heel soms deze bijwerking, maar dat is dus echt zeldzaam. Het viel me alleen wel op. Ik ga zaterdag zowiezo naar die winkel om meer begeleiding voor het fitnessen en dan zal ik het nog een keer aankaarten. Als ik binnenkort eens bij de dokter ben zal ik het product meenemen en hem om advies vragen.

Over het algemeen werkt dit product wel prettig voor mij, eigenlijk kan ik het mensen wel aanraaden.

Groetjes,
PoorTwistedMe

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo PoorTwistedMe,

Gelukkig heb je die bijwerking niet altijd en werkt die 5-htp wel prettig voor jou  :Smile: 
Wat voor advies heb je gekregen over fitness en heb je nog informatie gekregen over je bijwerking in die winkel?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

